# Opinions Please RE: Decals



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK before I get into this let me start by saying yes I am hard to please, I expect things to be a certain way, I can't understand when someone goes to a lot of time and trouble to make something and yet doesn't make it quite right. Am I a picky PITA? YES Should I be happy that someone at least offers decal sets? MAYBE Isn't something better than nothing? Yea I guess but heres the situation, I've been looking for exact reproduction decal set for my 1050 and still can't find anything exact. Either the numbers and letters are a different font or the overall size of the decal is off. I've attached a side photo of my 1050. The decal in the middle is the original. The top ones are a reproduction set, notice the way the letters/numbers are bolder and jump out at you. These are however "printed" as were the originals. The lower set although longer overall actually reflects the original "look" but these are "layered" not printed. What I can't understand is that the rest of the decals in the sets are exact with the exception of the black background on the tranny decal, the original was clear. Now I've heard in response that bolens used a few different decals BUT I have a 67 1050 and a 68 1050 and a used hood from a 69 and all the decals are printed not layered and all are the same size and style of lettering. Neither tractor has a black tranny decal and I can't find anyone with an original that does. I would like opinions from others on this matter and while some don't have this particular make/model think of this situation for your application and let me know what you think. If it was an old cub, deere, 8N, etc, etc, would "good enough" satisfy you guys. Now in all fairness I could return these for a refund but like I said some of the set is exact and those I'm very happy with and plan on using. I did find another set which I didn't buy where the size and style of the letters are exact BUT the numbers are totally different. Again it doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I don;t think it would be unusual for a manufacturer to do this at all. I can see then perhaps making up a few extra sets of decals as were used for the various model years but if its not a really hot money maker item down the road, why keep making it and storeing it in a parts bin gathering dust. Afterall us tractor lovers are not anywhere in the majority as say an old car enthusiast world is. It is entirely possible to get "ANY" decal made to any spec you want, if your willing to pay..........but I can't really blame a dealer or manufacturer for not having such items in a perpetual supply just in case. I could see a major part that would keep a machine from being used, but even that is very common to have happen, but by and large a decal will not prevent a machine from being used. I can agree with your intent to make it right, and I would not necessarily say your going overboard and being picky, as to some a fully restored like original whatever it is is worth more to you or me than a pretty close restored whatever is. But this may be just one time your goinna have to go the custom made route unless you luck up and find some new old stock laying in a dealers parts rack somewhere.

I can really see them changing the way things are made, mainly due to new technology and techniques that evolve, so its in their best interests.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I admire your sense of loyality to originality and OEM specficiation. It is all a personal call as I know you are obviously aware. I have my original 8N front emblem and will not accept any fancy cheap imitation products, all of the 8N replication decals are pretty much exactly true to form down to the last decal for the battery box. I cannot truly understand why the lettering would difficult for a graphics company to scan in and duplicate. 
Perhaps the aftermarket printing companies have instead tried to recreate the logos with current font sets that deviate slightly from the original. Maybe some of them are working off of photos and not 1:1 original decal scans. All of my tractor's sheetmetal has the original Ford scripted carvings so I don't have to worry about "decals" for my hood or fenders. I say do what makes you happy. Ultimately you need to decide for yourself it is is good enough and if not why not? ---

I think your heart is in the right place and your attention to detail is important, but your aim should be to strive for excellence and not perfection. There are simply some things that can never be absolutely perfect. Good luck and keep us informed. 

Andy


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

OK but both set cost around the same, The lower decal while not printed like the original which should actually be cheaper too is laser cut so the black area has the letters cut out and is stuck on the white background and then the red is cut out the same way and stuck on can't be cheap to do and will probably never fade but I'm thinking dirt, water, melted snow will eventually "work" these recesses and begin to seperate the layers. The upper set is a nice job of printing but doesn't have that 1960's "look" if you know what I mean. They seem more modern. Now for my second 1050 that is badly weathered and will be totally stripped and repainted these will be ok. But the point I was trying to make and what I am trying to understand is if someone goes to all that time and trouble why the differences. The last set, the one I didn't buy the letters are exact but the numbers are a different style, kinda wavy like a script almost


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

I can understand your frustration on two fronts.
First, in an effort to RESTORE, you would be trying to bring the
tractor back to as close to it’s exact original form as possible and
the deviation from original is a concern.
Second, and probably more frustrating, is the question why someone
who is starting from scratch, would go through all the trouble and 
expense of creating a replacement decal set and not execute the detail
properly. Especially when it probably would not have cost them any
more to do so.

As a REJUVENATOR, I cannot empathize these feelings of frustration 
caused by these deviations. We rejuvenators are guided by the motto of 
our industry founder, Mr. Rube Goldburg, “IF THE SHOE FITS, USE IT”
Mr. Goldburg’s emphasis was directed on fit over form and those of us 
that follow in his foot steps never loose site of this. 

I would also like to say I am not an orthodox Rejuvenator and I subscribe 
to the teachings of the “IF IT LOOKS GOOD, IT’S BETTER” sect of 
Rejuvenators, who place even more emphasis on cosmetic appeal than on
fit or function.

By combining both disciplines, our sect is able to produce machinery that
uses no original parts, is incredibly complicated, looks really cool and 
serves no constructive purpose whatsoever. 

<img src=http://hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkPhoto?GUID=26cf1916-61a4-1971-1537-6e8d42954202&size=>


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

And what do we have in the works on that shop floor there Aegt5000

Looks very interesting...........


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well being a total PITA may have it's rewards. I just got an email from the last option in decals that I didn't get because the "5' was different and he is willing to change the "5" for me and print a tranny decal on a brown background so it blends with the original color of the tractor better.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Hey is that a battle bot aegt5000:question: 
Jody


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…
I applaud your tenacity, it often makes the difference between getting
what we want in life and wishing we had it.

By the way the photo in my earlier post is not mine. It is a picture of a 
piece of a 1/4 scale tractor made by some Ohio State engineering students.

Here is a link to their site.

http://www.oardc.ohio-state.edu/fabe/FABE Tractor ASAE TEAM.htm


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

My son got real excited when he saw that , he too thought it was a battlebot


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Well the other set of decals arrived today and convinced that if I want something exactly the same as the originals I better make them myself. It's truly amazing how no one takes any pride in anything they do.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

So sixchows you going to get someone to make them for you
:question: 
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jody
Yeah, I think so. The only thing I need to find out is what the printer will need. I really don't want to leave my hood somewhere for someone to copy the artwork. Too many people might be invovled and not realize the hood actually belongs to something.
I have a customer with a broken battery charger. He asked me to order him a new rectifier for it. He didn't bother putting it back together as he was waiting for the part. One of his mechanics gave the the big three sided cover to the junk man. So he orders the cover from me, in the meantime, the rectifier shows up. He puts that by his desk in the office and waits about two weeks for the cover. Gets the cover can't find the rectifier. His wife threw it out! Bought a new charger from me and asked me to order another rectifier. I can just imagine the same thing happening with my hood.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

In case anyone is interested, Tony at Maple-Hunter sent me another set of hood decals that he made to more closely match my originals. They are much nicer! I'll try to post a photo when I get a chance. It's nice to see someone try a little harder to satisfy a customer!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

Is Maple-Hunter for decals only or is it another source for Bolens Parts ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Only decals but not just for bolens. And his willingness to help is great. He sent me the second set free and didn't want the first set back. I plan on sending them back anyway as maybe someone less particular wouldn't mind. Check out his on line catalog
http://www.pullmapa.com/maplehunter_lawn_.htm


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the Maple-Hunter link.


----------

